# How do you get trap of armadillos



## Hooch (Nov 2, 2006)

Armadillos have torn my yard up I have been able to get shot of a few with the 22


----------



## Doyle (Nov 2, 2006)

Somewhere else, I read about a way to catch armadillos.  The story goes that you you'll need a 1.5 ft length of 6" PVC pipe and some type of bait (fishing worms are cheap) and some window screen material.   

Take a piece of screen and use it to cover one end of the pipe.  You can use duct tape to secure it.   Now dig a hole and bury the pipe in the ground (screen side down) at about a 50 degree angle with the open end at ground level.   Pour a little dirt and a few fishing worms into the pipe.  The screen keeps them from escaping and allows rainwater to soak through.    You'll need just enough dirt to keep them covered.

Supposedly, the armadillo will go head first into the pipe to get the worms but it will be too slick for him to back out of.  I've never tried it, but it sounds logical.


----------



## TallPines (Nov 2, 2006)

Armadillos are in Paulding County now? Dang, I didn't know that they were that far north. I guess it's a matter of time before they're in my yard too.


----------



## Darkhorse (Nov 2, 2006)

Get one of those wire traps (Havahart?) I bought mine at Ace Hardware.
Armo's will often follow a wall or solid fence line if you can see the tracks you will get an idea which direction they mostly travel. Set your trap right against the wall and build a one sided funnel with 1X6's or 1X8's. They will feed along parrallel to the wall and the 1X's will funnel him right into the trap. They are not overly bright.
A government trapper in Oklahoma told me about this a few years ago. It works. Sometimes it takes a few nights but anytime one sets up residence at my place I always get him. I never had any luck with any kind of bait.
Shooting with a .22 works best but I raise horses and at night when the Armo's come out I don't always know where my horses are. So instead of taking a chance on shooting one I just trap the little varmints.


----------



## Mojo^ (Nov 2, 2006)

Ever since I found two large holes burrowed under my slab about a month ago I've had a Havahart trap set in my yard. About ever third day I freshen the bait (red wigglers tied into a piece of ladies hosiery) and you know what? That thing keeps coming back and going everywhere BUT in the trap. Holes are dug all around the trap but he won't go in. He is only coming around about once every five days so staying up all night is out of the question. I've made a funnel and set the trap right in the same path that he takes on every trip through my yard and nothing yet. I hear that the PVC thing works pretty good using sliced-up bananas as bait so maybe I'll give that a try next.


----------



## Darkhorse (Nov 2, 2006)

Mojo, if you've got that trap in the right spot then just leave it there a few days and nights. They don't always follow the same path every day. It might take a few days for him to travel into the funnel.
Also after a few days your human scent is greatly diluted. Armadillos can smell out worms and roots underground so they can smell human scent also. My government trapper friend always uses rubber gloves to set any trap including those for armadillos.
I have never caught one the first night and when I've been too aggressive about setting up real near the den it has always made them abandon the den.
Look at your setup with a critical eye and move it if need be.
I set my 1X funnel side by overlapping the boards and blocking the back with bricks. It only takes a couple of minutes to move the whole setup.
Give it time. You'll get him.


----------



## Wildhuntress (Nov 3, 2006)

*Tricky little critters...*

 something to laugh about...my parents have a dillo problem and they live in the city. My step father is like a nut setting out those giant spot lights and sitting on the front porch with a .22 all night... it's actually a humerous ordeal . ha ha! All the neighbors probably think he's crazy   or something.!!!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 3, 2006)

try the funnel to the trap trick .........


----------



## Darkhorse (Nov 3, 2006)

I have motion sensor lights on two sides of my shop and on the barn. My wife will look out the back and say "The lights are on". 9 times out of 10 its an armadillo.
I keep a .22 in the laundry room for that specific purpose.
If I can get him in a safe spot where I'm not shooting towards the house, pastures, shop or barn then I'll shoot him. This is not always easy but a couple of times a year its usually possible.
The ones I can't get a safe shot at, I trap.
I live way out and around here there is no shortage of the banded pests.
The head shot is best but no matter where you shoot it be aware that its going to start jumping around and it WILL spray blood everywhere.
You can eat them too. The hardest part is learning how to shell them out. Easier than shelling a garfish though, and tastier also. Tastes a lot like chicken. Really.
We ate a couple a few years back before we decided we'd had enough.


----------



## Bill Mc (Nov 4, 2006)

If you can see the "dillo" an axe handle is much safer than any .22. 

they are not that hard to slip up upon.

And before you eat them, read this link.

http://svm369.vetmed.lsu.edu/truman2.htm


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Nov 4, 2006)

Bill Mc good readin But I just love to shoot them and watch em lay there dead   I Know I'm curel


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Nov 5, 2006)

22 mag is the best way to trap um


----------



## gobblingghost (Nov 7, 2006)

try this http://www.armadillotrap.com/ I saw one severals yrs ago. the home owner said it worked. If you build it make sure to use something like cypress no treated wood


----------



## 56willysnut (Nov 7, 2006)

We used an empty Lone Star beer bottle back in TX, they would line up by the road laying on their back for a chance to hold a beer bottle when dead!!


----------



## Davexx1 (Nov 9, 2006)

The use of a live trap and boards as funnels works well but need to do it right.

Use only weathered 1x8 boards about 10' long.  New lumber has too much smell about it.  Secure the funnel boards so they will remain upright.  A few 1x2 Stakes driven into the ground on the outside of the funnel boards work well for this purpose.  Nail the funnel boards to the stakes.  One 6D or similar nail per stake should be sufficient.  Use an adequate size trap.

Wearing/using rubber boots and gloves to prevent human scent on the ground, pieces, and parts is always a good idea when trying to trap anything.  This greatly  increases your chances.

Using the funnel boards (three 1x8x10' boards) form a triangle border around the burrow opening with the trap opening at the far end of the triangle where those two boards come together.  Secure the trap there and set at dark.  Bait is not really needed if the set up is done properly.

Dave1


----------



## EuroTech (Nov 21, 2006)

That is a rabbit box. It will catch about anything but a rabbit. I have caught more opossum,s than anything else. Iguess it will work on a opossum on the half shell. Good luck.


----------



## jcarter (Nov 22, 2006)

build an interstate.


----------

